# Regulador de tension TRIAC-DIAC



## Bradley Bolton (Nov 8, 2006)

Aqui les mando un esquema para _regular tension_ de un componente en _corriente alterna_ a 250V.
Sirve desde regular la intensidad de una bombilla hasta regular la velocidad de un motor etc.
Mi pregunta es la siguiente.

*¿Que tengo que modificar para que el potenciometro de 220K sea de 100K?*


----------



## VoLL-Damm (Nov 9, 2006)

Hola,
Yo creo que deberias meter en serie una resistencia de 120k con la de 8k2, incluso diria que elimines la 8k2 y le colocas solo la de 120k.
Decirte también que esto te va afectar en la regulación.
Suerte.


----------



## chuko (Nov 9, 2006)

Yo diria que le pusieras una resistencia de 220 K entre los extremos del potenciómetro.
Al ponerle una resistencia de 220 K en paralelo, la resistencia total te dá un valor de 110K (un 10% mas de lo que necesitás, no afecta mucho). Pero tené en cuenta que si el potenciómetro era lineal, ahora con la resistencia en paralelo vas a perder un poco de linealidad en la variación del potenciómetro, y no afecta tanto al funcionamiento de este variador de POTENCIA (no es de tensión).


----------



## Bradley Bolton (Nov 9, 2006)

Es que el potenciometro lo quiero sustiruir por un integrado (DS 1869-100) que me da 100K como mucho y no quiero quemarlo


----------



## chuko (Nov 9, 2006)

Hay un problema, no vas a poder utilizar ese integrado alli, porque si te fijas en la hoja de datos donde dice RECOMMENDED DC OPERATING CONDITIONS

Resistor Inputs
RH,RW,RL

Min = -V-0.5

Max = +V + 0.5 V

Es decir, la tension en los pines del pote no puede superar la tension de alimentacion + 0.5 V. Si le pones 220 se te quema el integrado.


----------



## Bradley Bolton (Nov 11, 2006)

¿alguna sugerencia?

¿que habría que hacer para sustituir el potenciometro de 220k por un integrado DS1869-100?


----------



## vegapalencia (Nov 17, 2006)

creo que debes auxiliarte de un optpacoplador con salida de diac y asi el DS 1869-100 controla al optodiac y este a su vez al triac.


----------

